# Puppy bullying older dog-- should I allow this?



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

My question concerns my foster pup Jace, who is an approximately 4 or 5 months old GSD mix, and my own dog Cash, who is a 3-year old male. Cash is a big working line dog and the puppy bullies him mercilessly. The puppy steals treats from right out of his mouth, bites him on the tail and legs, and won't give him a moment's rest. My 8-year old dog Rocky doesn't take any crap off the puppy at all. Sometimes Cash plays with the puppy; sometimes he jumps over the baby gate to lay in the hallway away from Jace. Of course Jace is crated at night and when I'm not at home. Cash has the run of the house. Cash gets 3 good hard games of fetch per day but when he's bringing the ball back the puppy bites his legs, neck, and face. I can tell this bothers him because he'll drop the ball and slink in the house like he doesn't want to play anymore.

Obviously, Cash could stop the puppy's behavior if he wanted to, but I'm wondering if he knows how or if he's won't correct the pup for fear of hurting him. Should I step in and correct Jace? Should I wait for Cash to do it? This is very confusing to me. :help:


----------



## Dinahmyte (Sep 26, 2004)

Faust torments Eris to no end... I thought the same thing you did- she can correct him if she wants. The thing that is different with Eris is she really doesn't care, it is like she is oblivious to the fact that she has a dog hanging on her collar or legs lol. My dogs all get their own play time, house time, and crate time. By themselves. No other dogs out. They also get time with all of them together. I think in your case, if you are outside playing with Cash, crate the puppy inside. Let him get special time playing with just you. His behavior tells you he is bothered by Jace. IMO Most doggy manners should be taught by other dogs, I don't think a person stepping in with correction will have the same effect.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

If your Cash is bothered by the puppy, you need to step in by either physically separating them or distracting the little guy to give the older dog a break. Sometimes just a break is all they need. 

I don't like older dogs having to punish puppies, that's your job, especially when the puppy is new to the pack and doesn't have an established relationship with the other dogs. Some dogs will get fed up and get carried away and can really hurt a puppy.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Agree with Elaine, especially since this is not going to be a forever packmate. The puppy needs to learn manners, which the adult dog is not comfortable teaching, or it is going to be one of those superfreaking annoying dogs who can't stay out of other dogs' faces. I figure you're doing them both a favor by interceding, helping to shape some more appropriate behaviors in the puppy, and relieving your adult of the stress. 

I would also do as suggested in giving them their own time apart from each other, and would do that first, tire the puppy out completely (but not to the point of crankiness), so you have a better chance of getting the behaviors you want. 

I have to watch this with puppies and a couple of mine who will just let a puppy do anything!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Our 9 year old Golden drew the line in the sand from day one with Hondo. They play rough and hard. Hondo is much bigger than the Golden now, but he is still the bottom of the pack. I've never stepped in because the Golden is doing a fine job of establishing boundries within the two personalities. 

But with our new Doxie rescue - Hondo torments her every moment he can. I have to step up my game and watch them closely. He thinks it's all play - and she rolls over and screams. I really think Hondo thinks she is a brilliant squeaky toy all for him. In all of Hondo's 7 months I've never had to physically correct him. Until now.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Elaine said:


> If your Cash is bothered by the puppy, you need to step in by either physically separating them or distracting the little guy to give the older dog a break. Sometimes just a break is all they need.
> 
> Some dogs will get fed up and get carried away and can really hurt a puppy.


I agree with this posting. Some dogs are more natural 'mothers' and do better with mild and educational corrections.

Some dogs are NOT and when the snap they can WAY over do it. 

I feel since I brought the new dog into the house, it's my job to moderate and step in when needed. I want all my dogs to get along, so it's only going to help all my dogs love the newcomer if the newcomer isn't a royal pain in their behind! 

One of the many reasons I do so much offleash hiking the first year, is that it gives ALL my dogs exercise, but easily allows the older dogs to get away from the younger dog. Problem with playing ball is that the older dog gets the game............the younger makes up their own. IF your puppy will chase a ball, then what works best for me is to have the older dog in a sit/stay, do the same with the younger. Throw the ball for the YOUNGER dog first (there is no way my puppy will stay if I release the older dog) and when they younger is focused and off after their ball, then throw the other ball for the older dog.

So I wouldn't be stepping in and correcting and punishing. I'd just generally come up with a better plan for exercising and having the dogs out and about. Managing is really key, the crate is excellent to give your older dog a break. As well as coming up with an alternate way to get all your dogs some healthy and peaceful exercise!

Course I recommend the hiking! And you can see how I do the sit/stay with the dogs releasing the younger first.





 
This has a bit more hiking in it..


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Unfortunately due to the rescue rules the puppy can't be allowed off-leash unless he's in my house or in my yard, but I do take my own dogs hiking. 

Thanks for the advice, all. I'll start doing the correcting and I'll give Cash his own play time.


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

Just from my own experience, I would say that you shouldn't allow it.

When Riley was a pup, he was real good at pestering Gunner. In hindsight, we were way too lenient about it. I'd step in if Riley started being _too_ much of a PITA, but otherwise I let them do what they were going to do. I'd always heard that the humans are supposed to stay out of it and let the dogs set their own boundaries. BIG mistake.

Gunner took it until Riley was just about a year old. Then he revoked the "puppy pass". Big time. All heck broke loose, to the point where I was afraid Gunner would seriously hurt him. He figured that if I wasn't going to help him out, he'd take matters into his own hands.
And after I started to crack down on Riley and intervene on Gunner's behalf, I realized that what I'd seen him doing was only about half of it. (He's a sneaky little brat.)
They get along very well now, but when I hear Gunner give Riley that snarky warning bark, I scold _Riley_ because I know he's done something to ask for it. 

I really believe that it damaged my relationship with Gunner there for a while, too. He no longer saw me as the one in charge and I think he lost some of the trust he had in me. Fortunately, we're okay now. But it took a while.
So yes, I would stand up for your dog and not let the little one push his buttons.


----------

